# Pictured Groups and Singers



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2019)

Could be a crazy idea, but might be worth a go,.. 
Post a picture to represent any group, band  or singer.

*The Four Tops



*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2019)

_Sunny, I'm guessing that's The Rolling Stones... _
*
Cream

*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2019)

Guns & Roses


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

(Yes, of course that one was the Rolling Stones. Those old geezers are still performing all over the world. My daughter and son-in-law, plus my son and my grandson, all went together to see a live performance last night. They said they were great!)


----------



## Kadee (Jul 4, 2019)

The eagles


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

OK, I know it's spelled differently, but close enough.  These are the Beetles.  (I think this game is more fun if we don't label the pictures, just let people
guess?)


----------



## Kadee (Jul 4, 2019)

Beach boys


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

Bruce Springsteen's band


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2019)

_I don't really know anything about Bruce.. 

@Sunny, I don't use the 'Guess the Something' games, but if others would prefer that idea for this game,.. that's OK  _

*The Shadows

*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2019)

Maybe his fame hasn't reached the other side of "the pond" as much as here, Sparky. The E Street Band is always featured along with Bruce. Example:

https://brucespringsteen.net/


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2019)

Another home-grown bunch of guys, from Michigan, who became famous as Bob Seger's accompanying band: The Silver Bullets


----------



## RubyK (Jul 6, 2019)

Queen


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2019)

The Ink Spots  (remember them?)


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2019)

Tiny Tim


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2019)

Sting


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2019)

The Three Degrees


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2019)

*The Ravens*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2019)

The Platters


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2019)

*The Doors *


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2019)

The Bangles


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2019)

The Weavers


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2019)

Wings


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2019)

Heart


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2019)

The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)

Led Zepplin...


----------



## Kadee (Jul 10, 2019)

Commodores


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2019)

The Who


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2019)

The Spinners


----------



## tinytn (Jul 11, 2019)

i do not know how that extra Top got here, and i cannot delete it either,,
*the 4 tops*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2019)

(Having trouble getting an airplane picture to copy. It keeps saying, "Something went wrong. Please try again or contact the administrator.)


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2019)

_It's a mystery...   ^

_

The Kinks


----------



## Matrix (Jul 12, 2019)

Sunny said:


> (Having trouble getting an airplane picture to copy. It keeps saying, "Something went wrong. Please try again or contact the administrator.)


Please see this: https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/copy-image-paste-in-chrome.41915/


----------



## tinytn (Jul 12, 2019)

Sparky^^^ the kinks 










*Pearl Jam*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2019)

The Drifters


----------



## tinytn (Jul 13, 2019)

*Blur *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2019)

Neil Diamond


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2019)

*Weather Report*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2019)

*Garbage
*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2019)

*Spinal Tap
*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2019)

*Tangerine Dream

*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2019)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers
*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2019)

*Prince
*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 13, 2019)

*The beatles



*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2019)

Madonna


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2019)

Patti Page


----------



## tinytn (Jul 14, 2019)

*Monkees*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

The Byrds


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2019)

Lulu


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

Sparky, 






The Four Aces


----------



## tinytn (Jul 15, 2019)

*The Pointer Sisters*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2019)

The Penguins


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2019)

The Temptations


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2019)

Deep Purple


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2019)

The Animals


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2019)

Grateful Dead


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2019)

The Archies


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2019)

Metallica


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2019)

The Box Tops


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

The Bangles


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

Adam and the Ants


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2019)

Bananarama


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2019)

Pearl Jam


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2019)

Billy Swan


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2019)

*Bread*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2019)

Coldplay


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2019)

(Guy Lombardo and) the Royal Canadians


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2019)

^^^^^^Guy  Lombardo??????







*Johnny Cash *


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2019)

Men at Work


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 24, 2019)

*



*
Carrie Underwood


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2019)

Sheryl Crow


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2019)

Police


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2019)

Count Basie Orchestra


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2019)

Sandie Shaw


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

Moody Blues


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2019)

*Hot Tuna
*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2019)

The Four Pennies


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2019)

The Cardigans


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

Kiss


----------



## tinytn (Aug 8, 2019)

*Coldplay*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2019)

Prince


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

The Monkees ....


----------



## tinytn (Sep 6, 2019)

*4 Aces*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2019)

Foreigner


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2019)

*T. Rex

*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2019)

Meat Loaf


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2019)

*3 Dog Night *


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2019)

The Byrds


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2019)

*Oasis*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2019)

Cher


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)

* Eddie Rabbitt *


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2019)

The Stargazers


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)

* Dusty Springfield....*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2019)

Bee Bumble & the Stingers


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

*Muddy Waters *


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2019)

The Darkness


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2019)

Mr Blobby


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2019)

Air Supply


----------



## Sparky (Nov 7, 2019)

Iron Maiden


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)

Elvis in Vegas


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2020)

Starship  ..


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2020)

Journey


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 14, 2020)

The Carpenters


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

Evanescence


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

nine inch nails


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

Metallica?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)

Cher LOL


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 26, 2021)

Canned Heat


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 30, 2021)

*The Floaters*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 30, 2021)

Gerry And The Pacemakers


----------

